# MEET PART II



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

i have put down June or July if thats ok with everyone and also a saturday/sunday and have allowed 2 votes per person so one each for month and day.

if others want to do weekdays let me know and i will sort out another one.

i take it also its between London and Oxford. Personally london would be far easier for me to get to and if i know dates in advance i can get apex tickets for the train quite cheap.


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

i voted june as we are holidaying at some point in July..having said that we are away a weekend in June too but hey ho. i voted Sun but saturdays would be ok too


kj x


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

I haven't voted as i don't live in Uk, However i can do the end of July, but June would be difficult for me as we are on holiday.

If it's in June i will just come along to the next meet.

Fiona


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

Alex - thanks for setting this up - would you mind if we changed it to being able to choose all four options if we have no preference? 
It's just that it genuinely doesn't matter which month or which day to me - and I'd hate to have to choose one combination if that was difficult for someone else. 

Lou xxxx


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi All

Alex   Well Done - Great Idea  

Personally i'd prefer a Saturday as Sunday is the only day i get to spend with DH but if sunday suits the majority then that'll be fine.
I've voted for June but should be able to do July too - I think Lou's idea is great and will vote for July too if the options are extended  

Can't wait!

Kim xxx


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

I've put a saturday in july....don't mind if its a sunday, but july is better as will only have just started intro's with boo, and got him moved in my mid0june

xxruth


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

I cant change the poll now to add more than 2 votes per person but i have put an option at the bottom of "dont mind either".  Hope this is ok!!

i would add that i dont really mind either as i think my little cat is pregnant which is going to put a hold on us going on holiday at the end of June as i will need to be around or 8 weeks or so after their birth! - so im happy with both as well!


----------



## Ann (Mar 21, 2002)

Hi,

I am away for two weeks in June ( The first 2 weeks of the world cup      ) From the 10th to the 24th but other than that I am free.

Looking forward to seeing everyone 

Ann xxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

We have Paul's half brother coming over from New Zealand in June and they haven't seen each other for 29 years  so that is out really for us 

Great idea Alex 

Jo
x


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

Sorry Alex I didn't realise you couldn't change the number of votes now - I should have done it for you! Have voted on the 'don't mind' bit anyway so all sorted - Thanks


----------



## Boomerang girl (Jan 24, 2004)

i'm same as ruhtie- it will be more likely i can come if its in july as strawberry will be more settled in


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

anyone else for voting before we make a decision??  maybe i will leave it another week or so just in case others are on hols etc??


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

The only request I would make is, as a Saturday in July is looking favourite, can it not be the last Saturday in July.  It's my sister's 40th that weekend and we're having a big girlie do.

Also, is this going to be a daytime or evening do?  Are we bringing DH's (not that mine is likely to come  ) and/or kiddies.  I'm always happy to show my DS off but would be just as happy if people would prefer an adult only occasion, photos work just as well and can be less embarassing   

Cindy


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi All

July seems more convenient for everyone, DH definately wouldn't come   spoil sport! I would prefer a daytime meet and would defo love it if you brought your kiddies    The more the merrier as i need lots of practicing!  
Was a location decided yet?

Kim xx


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Mee too...I will hopefully come with our new addition..if he is all settled!

Natsxx

p.s would also like to hear if a location has been decided.


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Can i suggest the 22nd July as it seems people are leaning towards July and Cindy can't do the last Saturday.

I don't know how that fits with everyone else.

With regards to the location i can do anywhere, but would prefer London, but i can travell (well i will be anywhay coming from Guernsey )

Fiona


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Oh and DH prob won't come if other DH's aren't so i am easy as to weather or not i bring Elliot.

Fiona


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

im ok for saturdays in july  ( ok so i am billy no mates  ) 

and if  we have our first placement then i might be bringing some little people with me if others are 

xx


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

22nd is good for me. DH wouldn't be coming. daytime better also. don't mind where, but if in oxford could make an evening session too??


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

i now u/f wont be able to make July.  We had planned to go on hols on 27th June after panel but DH cant get time off work now so we have booked for middle of month, but DH birthday is 1st weekend in july and we have a wedding the last weekend in July!  My DH def would not come - he thinks im a geek anyway for coming on here let along meeting anyone from here.

I know i started this thread but have a lot on over the next few months what with panel and work and timeis flying by so quickly that I am happy for someone to do the organising etc and if i can come i def will.


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

OK, as Alex is unfortunately otherwise occupied I'm going to stick my neck out and make a suggestion:

Most popular votes were for a Saturday in July
Most popular location by a short head was Oxford
Most of us have DH's who are not into "meets"
Some of us have children

How about a picnic in Cutteslowe Park in Oxford on Saturday 22nd July?

I've not been there but apparently it's a nice large park with a duck pond, aviary, miniature railway.  It would be a nice inexpensive way to get together.  If the weather looks dodgy we'll have to find a kid friendly pub   

Any thoughts?

Cindy


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

sounds good to me.....


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

also as i'm in the area would anyone like me to look up some cheap and cheerful accomodation nearby?


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Sounds like a great plan Cindy  

22nd July is fine with me  

Everyone else?

Kim xxxx


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

All being well sounds like a good plan to me

Karen x


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Hi

If Snugs is settled and we are brave enough to venture out then we will come, although dh will be coming, not only does he like a good natter....I know that he wouldnt want to be without us all day and finally....i dont think I would be brave enought to drive all that way.

Hope no one minds.

Natsxx


----------



## Ann (Mar 21, 2002)

Hi,

That sounds great to me - I am hoping to make it a weekend away so my DH will probably come too.

Love Ann xx


----------



## gillywilly (Apr 18, 2004)

All being well sounds good to me kids in my class finish on 21st July . May make it weekend away with dh too!!!!!!!!!!!!

Love Gill


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

I'm afraid I won't be able to make it, as its our Anniversary on the 25th July, and we are off camping from the 20th for a week 

Maybe next meet I will meet you all 

Have a great time  

Love Jo
x


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

That's the only weekend in July I have plans.  We've already booked a hotel with some friends for a night out... so I'm sorry I won't be able to make it...  

Have a great time everyone....  Cxx


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi 

Yes it looks good to me as we will probably spend a week down south, so it would be me ,dh and pooh bear. Keep me posted.

Cheers 

PBM.xxx


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi 

Just wondered if this is still happening ? 

Kim xxx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Well I'm still up for it if everybody else is interested.  So far those who have expressed an interest are:

Cindy + DS (don't know about DH as it depends how sociable he's feeling at the time  )
Kim
PBM + DH + Pooh Bear
Gill & DH
Ann, DH + girls
Karen + girls (not sure about DH but would be please if he was coming then my DH could talk Leeds to him   )
Ruth + Boo (DH?)
Fiona + DS + (DH?)
Suzie + Foster children + (DH?)

We're not going to take the park over but I think it's a reasonable number to be going on with.  As some people want to book accommodation perhaps we can ask everybody to confirm by a certain date say

Confirmation by 1st July.  

That gives us 3 weeks to sort out final numbers and then leaves people with 3 weeks to book accomodation if they need it.

Cindy


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Will check with Rich, if he doesn't come Lee may have to contend with the girls singing Marching on Together!!!

Karen x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Have a great time everyone 
We will be camping at that time, maybe the next one 

Love Jo
x x


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

it'll be just me and boo...no DH. looking forward to it already!


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Rich has agreed to come too so please encourage DH's to come.

I've checked out the web for details on the park. Sadly the train doesn't run on that weekend.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cutteslowe_Park

http://www.oxford.gov.uk/files/seealsodocs/23219/Cutteslowe%20Park.pdf

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites

Karen


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi

Karen the park looks great  

I think i'll be hitching a ride with Ann and the Girls and not sure if her DH is coming either   I know mine definately wont as he's at work.

Oh No! I will be the only 1 without child    Oh well good job Ann has 2 so I shall have to steal one for the day  

Another question - Shall we bring a picnic?

Kim xxx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Hi Girls

Karen, I think you've got me mixed up, it's DH who supports Leeds.  I support the other lot or "the red scum" as my DH likes to describe them.  Fortunately we can both agree to support Northampton Town.   

I've found out that the reason the train isn't running on 22nd July is because that's when they hold their "Dreaming Spires Rally" in the park which appears to be a model train rally which will certainly entertain my DS.

Kimmy, I'm going to bring a picnic but because of the rally I've got a feeling there will be a few burger vans if you fancy something hot.  You'll be more than welcome to borrow my DS, we can take it in turns chasing after him.     Although having met both of Ann's girls I can recommend both of them.

Not sure on my DH, he feels he ought to be using his time to get cracking on the house, if other people's DH's are dropping out he definitely won't come.

love
Cindy


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi 

I hope my DH won't be the only man!!!. As we would be making it a holiday i can't exactly leave him behind. I need him to do the daddy nappys(they are the smelly ones) on a 5 hour car journey (hee,hee)

Cindy the train thing sounds great, pooh bear will be in his element and DH for that matter.

I haven't looked into anywhere to stay yet so if anyone has any good surgestions i would be greatful. My friend lives in Devizes but i haven't even worked out how far away that is yet. I really must get planning this, but as you can see from the time of this post free time is very limited with a lively 22 month old and work, but that is why a nice break will do us all good. 

PBM.xxx


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Hi ya

I am coming....
with dh
and snugs!!!

So I am glad to see that my dh wont be the only bloke too!!...

We are all looking forward to meeting everyone!

Natsxxx


----------

